# I got my layout down on paper..



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

graph paper... I cleaned up the cellar and have room for a 6 X8 HO layout. I downloaded one of those softwares but I spent more time trying to figure out how to use it. Anyone out there know how gin this up on the software? I got a basic idea, but I'm sure there are possibilities I don't see.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

how about share at least a rough outline and purpose of your proposed layout for others to comment on? so far i don't even know where to start.

regardless before you plan away i suggest you look at this book: http://www.amazon.com/Track-Planning-Realistic-Operation-Railroader/dp/0890242275
thats the only book i ever recommend getting for the hobby. authors tell about how actual railroads run (hence realistic in the title) and how this can be implemented within our modeling restrictions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might take a look at the free version of SCARM, here's the thread on it by the developer here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5567


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you sir. Ran the ISBN number and got the book for less than $10! I'll scan my scratchings and post it up. I know there are many more possibilities...

Thanx GRJ! I am downloading it now.... Hope this is better than the last one, but I'll give it a go!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, post up a rough sketch and what brand track you want with the minimum radius and turnout size (ie snap switch, #4, #6 etc) and anything else you'd like to see on your layout. I can whip something up in AnyRail and show you what could be done in the space available.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay,.. I am going to go with Tankist suggestion. I think I want to read up a bit. I got to peak inside the book on Amazon and I think I can get some ideas. I'll be back.... Cabledawg,.. I hear you da man when it comes to layout software!

Just FYI,...that book Tankist... has a 5 star rating. Nothing but good comments. I am a dyed-in-the-wool autodidact.....


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

I tried using MS Paint to do my layout plan. Didn't work out so good.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I think I might pick up that book as well and see if I can make my designs even better :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Just ordered that book on Sunday. Hopefully Canada Post doesn't screw me again.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Cabledawg!!! Done reading and am glad I got a better education of things. Putting together my "brain dump" regarding my layout and was wondering if your offer is still on the table? It will be HO and the table size is locked down to 6 x 8 (the table is built)! More to come in about 24 hrs...


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sure thing! I've also finished reading my copy and sadly, most of what I read I already knew. Just stuff I've picked up from magazines and of course, here!

But yeah, I know the size and scale, just let me know what track brand and size (ie Atlas code 100) and a rough idea of what you want to see. I've even played around with scenery on AnyRail, so I might start "finishing" my layouts so the "customer" can kinda get an idea of what it might look like instead of just lines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be looking for some advice when the new AnyRail comes out, apparently they're going to add my shorty switches and add a capability to cut track to size. That's really what's been holding me back from buying it.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

GRJ, you know if you buy it, all the updates are free. Since I've had mine, they've added LEGO track and another size, TT I think. Every so often when you start the program, a window will pop up saying updates are available. You just download them and replace the version you have already, close and reopen and poof, there they are!

But if you want to wait, I'll try to keep a look out for the changes and let you know when they get posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was told that later this month they'd release the updated O-gauge library. The reason I'm holding out is I want to make sure the stuff I know I'll need to do a layout is in the package before spending my money. I'm cheap that way.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Nothing wrong with cheap!


----------

